# ride



## Guest (May 13, 2002)

here are some pics of my 2001 sentra se
Http://photos.yahoo.com/seriousleeper


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

Nice. Very clean!!


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

I said it on the B15 board, and I'll saay it again, Very Nice!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2002)

Damn man, that is a beautiful B15, definitely one of my favourites now - awesome job!


----------

